# Looking for my Father Chris ? SS Clymene



## Annieann (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello I am new to this so forgive my mistakes. I am looking for my father who sailed on the SS Clymene in October 1964 to Punta Cardon Gulf of Maracibo, Venezuala. Then loaded up heading for Rotterdam I believe it was an oil tanker that was scrapped in 1976. All I have is a first name of Chris and that he would have been in Hulme, Manchester around March 1964. I would like to hear from anyone who would have been on the Clymene at that time or anyone who sailed on her and knows a Chris. I desperately need a surname.
Here's hoping in anticipation.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello Anniann. I really hope someone on here can help you with your quest. Please don't forget to check in from time to time as a lot of members don't check in every day.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Annieann said:


> Hello I am new to this so forgive my mistakes. I am looking for my father who sailed on the SS Clymene in October 1964 to Punta Cardon Gulf of Maracibo, Venezuala. Then loaded up heading for Rotterdam I believe it was an oil tanker that was scrapped in 1976. All I have is a first name of Chris and that he would have been in Hulme, Manchester around March 1964. I would like to hear from anyone who would have been on the Clymene at that time or anyone who sailed on her and knows a Chris. I desperately need a surname.
> Here's hoping in anticipation.


I've bumped it Annieann to give more coverage. Hope it can give you some answers. Come on guys - some pointers. 

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hadley Shipping Co, London.
Clymene (1) Official Number -302675. IMO Number – 5076523. Year Built 1961. Gross Tonnage -12251..
http://mariners-list.com/site_pages...category=English&page_name=Hadley+Shipping+Co 

Maybe the best bet would be to contact the company to see if there are any records of passed crew lists still floating about. It would be a long shot. But you never know..Good luck..

A wee photo
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1496738


----------

